# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  डायबिटिक्*स मरीज के लिए अच्*छा है अधिक एनर्जी वाले ब्रेकफास्*ट

## Apurv Sharma

हेल्दी और हैवी ब्रेकफास्ट करके घर से निकलने से आप दिनभर चुस्त-दुरुस्त रहते हैं। खाली पेट घर से निकलने पर मोटापा, चर्बी और कोलेस्ट्रॉल बढ़ने जैसी समस्याएं हो सकती है, जो डायबिटीज के जोखिम को बढ़ाती हैं| डायबिटीज पर नियंत्रण रखने में पोषण और खान-पान की भूमिका सबसे अहम होती है। एक निश्चित समय पर भोजन करने से ब्लड शुगर का स्तर नियंत्रण में रहता है। शोध बताते हैं कि दिन में तीन बार खाने से बार-बार भूख नहीं सताती और लोग स्नैक्स नहीं खाते। इससे वजन भी नियंत्रण में रहता है। अगर आप डायबिटीज (टाइप 2) से पीडि़त हैं, तो सुबह हैवी नाश्ता और रात में हल्का भोजन करें, इससे ब्लड शुगर नियंत्रित रहेगा। विस्*तार से जानने के लिए यह लेख पढ़ें।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है हैवी ब्रेकफास्ट के फायदे :-*डायबिटीज पर नियंत्रण रखने में पोषण और खान-पान की भूमिका सबसे अहम होती है।हेल्दी और हैवी ब्रेकफास्ट करके घर से निकलने से आप दिनभर चुस्त-दुरुस्त रहते हैं। खाली पेट घर से निकलने पर मोटापा, चर्बी और कोलेस्ट्रॉल बढ़ने जैसी समस्याएं हो सकती है, जो डायबिटीज के जोखिम को बढ़ाती हैं। साथ ही खाली पेट रहने से आपके खून में इंसुलिन का स्*तर बढ़ जाता है, जो आपके लिए खतरे का संकेत है।

इजरायल के तेल अवीव विश्वविद्यालय द्वारा किये गये शोध की मानें तो डायबिटीज के मरीज अगर गरिष्ठ नाश्ता करते हैं, तो भोजन के बाद उनके खून में शुगर का लेवल पूरे दिन बेहद कम रहता है। निष्कर्ष में यह बात सामने आई है कि अगर इस तरह का भोजन किया जाए, तो टाइप2 डायबिटीज से होने वाली समस्याएं नियंत्रण में रहती हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हैवी ब्रेकफास्ट :-*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कैसा हो ब्रेकफास्ट :-*खाली पेट घर से निकलने पर मोटापा, चर्बी और कोलेस्ट्रॉल बढ़ने जैसी समस्याएं हो सकती है, जो डायबिटीज के जोखिम को बढ़ाती हैं| इसलिए डायबिटीज मरीजों के लिए कार्बोहाइड्रेट बेहद जरूरी है। इससे शरीर के ग्लूकोज स्तर को नियंत्रित रखने में मदद मिलती है। कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त आहार में ब्रेड, आलू, रोटी, और चावल मुख्य रूप से शामिल हैं। फाइबर युक्त आहार ब्लड शुगर को नियंत्रित रखने में मदद करता है। साथ ही हृदय रोगों का खतरा भी कम करता है। फल-सब्जियों में प्रचुर मात्रा में फाइबर मौजूद होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

इसके अलावा बींस, मटर, दालें और बादाम फाइबर युक्त हैं। हफ्ते में कम से कम दो बार मछली का सेवन करने से डायबिटीज मरीजों को बहुत फायदा पहुंचता है। खासकर मैकरेल, सैलमन, सार्डिन्स और पिलकार्ड्स मछली सबसे ज्यादा लाभकारी है। इनमें ओमेगा 3 फैटी एसिड मौजूद होता है जो खून में मौजूद फैट (ट्राईग्लिसेराइड) को घटाता है। 

अत्यधिक शक्कर व नमक दोनों का ही सेवन सेहत के लिए हानिकारक होता है। शक्कर की जगह शुगर फ्री का इस्तेमाल करना बेहतर विकल्प है। ज्यादा नमक खाने से रक्तचाप तेजी से बढ़ता है।

----------

